# New Chick



## MartialArtsChic (Oct 8, 2003)

Hi.  I'm the new chick.  Just thought I'd pop in and say hi.  I'm Red/Black in Combat Hapkido here in Cleveland, Ohio.  I'll be flipping all around reading, learning, and/or putting my 2 cents in here and there.


Til then.........


MartialArtsChic

artyon:


----------



## Jay Bell (Oct 8, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## Ender (Oct 8, 2003)

hey chicky butt


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Oct 8, 2003)

Hey back there Dude/Dudette.

Thanks for the welcome!!!!

MartialArtsChic

artyon:


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Oct 8, 2003)

Great to have a nother CHKDer on the board. Now all we need is more. Going for my purple on the 18th. Okay...yeah..hi


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 8, 2003)

Welcome! 

 I used to live near Cleveland...in Parma to be exact.  Miss the place.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 8, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## pknox (Oct 8, 2003)

Hey there new chick!  Welcome aboard!


----------



## Pacificshore (Oct 8, 2003)

Hello 2 da new chick on da block


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Oct 8, 2003)

Thanks all for the warm welcome.  Very nice of you.  Now its time to start dipping in the posts.  Woo Hoo.


MartialArtsChic


----------



## Kroy (Oct 9, 2003)

Hi and Welcome


----------



## Richard S. (Oct 9, 2003)

HOWDY!


----------

